# 2013 Alumacraft V-14 Project



## btalling (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone, Im new to the forum and figured I would start a build thread, Im from Manitoba Canada and purchased my first boat recently. I bought a 2013 Alumacraft V-14, I have a few plans for the boat including adding a high back driving seat, battery storage compartment, wire tuck lighting, floor boards and possibly a casting deck. We are experiencing a late winter season in Manitoba, as the snow and ice melts I will include more progress photos as work begins to get done. I am open to suggestions and feedback from experienced boaters regarding ideas and plans.


----------



## btalling (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is a photo of how it currently sits.


----------



## btalling (Apr 26, 2013)

Some essentials I picked up over the winter months, 4 stroke motor and trailer next


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 26, 2013)

btalling said:


> Hello Everyone, Im new to the forum and figured I would start a build thread, Im from Manitoba Canada and purchased my first boat recently. I bought a 2013 Alumacraft V-14, I have a few plans for the boat including adding a high back driving seat, battery storage compartment, wire tuck lighting, floor boards and possibly a casting deck. We are experiencing a late winter season in Manitoba, as the snow and ice melts I will include more progress photos as work begins to get done. I am open to suggestions and feedback from experienced boaters regarding ideas and plans.



Welcome aboard, btalling.
Yea, Spring just arrived here in Minnesota as well, after a very long winter.
Looking forward to seeing pics of your project. Enjoy.

jasper


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 on the welcome aboard! :WELCOME: 

Nice assortment of goodies. Can't wait to see how you mount the flat-screen TV too! :wink: opcorn:


----------



## bleumunkie (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice, welcome. Looking forward to seeing how everything progresses.


----------



## btalling (May 24, 2013)

quick update, I am waiting on a Suzuki DF20A outboard for this boat, currently until then I havent had much progress, will be installing an Alumacraft seat in the rear for driving. Once the motor is on im going to move the boat to a location where I will be able to do the flooring and storage compartments


----------



## btalling (Jun 13, 2013)

Quick Update: got the boat, motor and trailer all together now, picked up two Alumacraft Tempress seats to mount and Install, will be starting the casting deck section very soon with storage for Plano trays and other accessories, will be mounting the Minn Kota aswell in the upcoming week.


----------



## btalling (Jun 30, 2013)

Update: I managed to get both seats installed, a rod rack holder is zip tied for temporary until I modify the brackets, a magnetic rapala tool kit added to rear of boat as well as some Lindy marker buoy's


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice boat - looks great


----------



## btalling (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320648#p320648 said:


> fool4fish1226 » 30 Jun 2013, 08:06[/url]"]Nice boat - looks great



Thanks, I recently installed a Humminbird 598ci si hd in the back near the driver seat, the plan to remove front seat and do casting deck/storage will take place later in the year as the fall fishing has been to great to take the boat out of commission.


----------



## btalling (Sep 27, 2013)

Thinking about modding the trailer with more LED lights/ underglow due to always pulling the boat out in the dark is a pain with one person.


----------



## strander100 (Sep 27, 2013)

You have a very nice setup. Can tell that you have given things a lot of thought. Looking forward to your future improvements. It's tough not being able to work on the boat, because the fishing's so good.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

Good idea on getting extra lights on the trailer for getting in/out of the boat ramp. I put my boat in/out at a private access area with a pretty steep and muddy ramp with no lighting. We are usually going out before dawn, especially when duck hunting. What I do is turn on my interior lights and nav lights. Helps me to see where the port and starboard sides of the boat are.


----------



## btalling (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330547#p330547 said:


> strander100 » Today, 05:55[/url]"]You have a very nice setup. Can tell that you have given things a lot of thought. Looking forward to your future improvements. It's tough not being able to work on the boat, because the fishing's so good.



thank you, all winter while waiting last year I purchased items and thought of how i was going to lay everything out, Im going to be looking at some sort of wave wackers for the back due to low transom as well as remounting my transducer to avoid such a rooster tail it causes.


----------



## btalling (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330565#p330565 said:


> BigTerp » Today, 09:03[/url]"]Good idea on getting extra lights on the trailer for getting in/out of the boat ramp. I put my boat in/out at a private access area with a pretty steep and muddy ramp with no lighting. We are usually going out before dawn, especially when duck hunting. What I do is turn on my interior lights and nav lights. Helps me to see where the port and starboard sides of the boat are.



Im going to be adding the trailer guides they sell at cabela's, that will help with current launches, I still have to read up and look on forums for ideas for the led's


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

Only thing I would look into before you purchase and install extra leds on your trailer, is the local laws as far as light placement, color, etc. It would suck to put time, effort and $ into it only to get pulled over and told you have to remove them.


----------



## btalling (Nov 18, 2013)

The Boat is stored for the winter being tarped and sitting on the ez-loader. I removed the Suzuki outboard, Minn Kota trolling motor as well as removed the Humminbird and seats. We get harsh winters up in Manitoba and didn't want any issues. Plans for the spring will include installing everything back into the boat, upgrading the transom 55lb thrust with a 80lb 24V Minn Kota. If will design something this winter with the idea of having storage up front/casting deck in mind. A bigger gas tank mounted up front running the gas line to the rear is an idea as well.


----------



## strander100 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm also looking to purchase a bow mount trolling motor for my 1650 jon and I'm between the two you have mentioned, 55 12v and 80 24v. I use my small gas motor for most open water trolling, but plan to skip plastics at docks this season. Could you comment on the decision to upgrade your power, please?


----------



## btalling (Nov 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334808#p334808 said:


> strander100 » 19 Nov 2013, 07:01[/url]"]I'm also looking to purchase a bow mount trolling motor for my 1650 jon and I'm between the two you have mentioned, 55 12v and 80 24v. I use my small gas motor for most open water trolling, but plan to skip plastics at docks this season. Could you comment on the decision to upgrade your power, please?



I'm going to be purchasing another transom mount trolling motor again, the bow mount would be nice but my purpose is mainly driving through tunnels with it, A good fishing spot in my Province requires me to drive through two tunnels in shallow water, the 80lb upgrade would just be to save time. I haven't though about a bow mount before, got me thinking now about it though haha


----------



## btalling (Mar 8, 2015)

Been a while and with a long winter I have made some plans for spring with the boat, purchased 

-EZ Loader T-Bunk trailer guides
-EZ Loader LED tail light kit
-Ram Mounts for my electronics


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice on the RAM mounts!! I have one waiting to be installed for my sonar. Found myself always wanting to adjust my FF for where I was on the boat. The RAM mount should solve that problem.


----------



## btalling (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, I was looking around at a few dealerships today, contemplating putting the V-14 under the knife and create a front deck area like on this Lund 1400 Fury,


----------



## btalling (Mar 10, 2015)

Due to nothing but problems with the EZ-Loader OEM tail lights the last two years, I am upgrading to a set found on a 17ft EZ Loader which are LED. Also the EZ Loader T-Bunk Guide's have arrived and I will be fitting/installing them in the near future.


----------



## btalling (Apr 2, 2015)

Managed to get the LED lights installed and removed the factory corroded lights, as expected a big difference in brightness. Had some time before the sun went down to install the trailer guides as well, they might sit a little low in the water when at the launch to do much but spring time will tell.


----------



## bean210 (Apr 3, 2015)

btalling said:


> Thanks, I was looking around at a few dealerships today, contemplating putting the V-14 under the knife and create a front deck area like on this Lund 1400 Fury, View attachment 1




you'll really like the front deck. that is almost identical to my tracker super giude v14.
don't make the deck any higher than 7-8" above the rest of the floor. any higher and it gets hard to keep your balance when stepping up/down in rough water and you'll feel like you're fishing out of a 2nd story window
i really like the seat layout at the rear of the alumacraft v14


----------



## btalling (Jul 28, 2015)

Spent some time this weekend making a 3/8 plywood front deck to house the new Minn Kota Powerdrive 55lb V2 with i-pilot, I ordered the matching vinyl fabric through Alumacraft. Still waiting on the Minn Kota power plug to drill into the new wooden wall. Will be getting a Humminbird Helix 7 to mount on a ram up front for the passenger who can use the built in transducer on the Minn Kota.


----------



## btalling (Jul 29, 2015)

I was considering getting the ram mount to keep the head of the motor from bouncing but after test driving there's really no play/movement so I will hold off on that for now.

I have ordered LED navigation lights that I will be drilling into the wooden deck in front of trolling motor as well as purchasing a stainless steel cup holder for the deck to drill into it like this higher end Alumacraft


----------



## hwew (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks great!

One thing i cannot tell is what plywood you used. Is it pressure treated? If it is pressure treated, some pressure treated plywood, not all, will eat holes in aluminum in a matter of a couple years. Check out if the plywood you used will react with aluminum.

Please check it out. Lots of people do not know about this.

Can't wait to see it completed. Great work!


----------



## btalling (Aug 2, 2015)

hwew said:


> Looks great!
> 
> One thing i cannot tell is what plywood you used. Is it pressure treated? If it is pressure treated, some pressure treated plywood, not all, will eat holes in aluminum in a matter of a couple years. Check out if the plywood you used will react with aluminum.
> 
> ...



I did use pressure treated 3/8 wood, I wrapped it completely in the Alumacraft vinyl before putting bolts through the gunnel's, I will be removing it for the winter months and only having it bolted on from May-October. I'm not to concerned and worse case if this boat does have problems just swab all my stuff to another aluminum V-14.


----------



## btalling (Aug 2, 2015)

I recently ordered these Whitecap splashguards to prevent the transom overflow in big open water and back trolling. I contemplated it for so long because it wasn't possible with a transom mount trolling motor but since switching to a bow mount I've decided this is the way to go. I will take more photos later today when I get around to installing it.

If you have any comments/suggestions or questions feel free to throw a reply!


----------



## btalling (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## btalling (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## btalling (Jun 9, 2016)

Since my latest update, I've moved the Humminbird 598 to the bow on a ram mount, no photos yet. I installed a Helix 12 si on a ram mount at the rear while changing out the vinyl material at the stern to avoid having pre existing holes. Removed middle bench last week, the plan is to begin a floor shortly once I decide whether I go carpet or vinyl. I will be contacting local welding fabricators to design some reinforcements that were lost when removing middle bench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btalling (Aug 3, 2016)

Just wanted to provide a quick update, I installed the cargo net to the front tonight to hold plano's and life jackets. I haven't started constructing the floor but should be starting sometime soon. I spent most of the evening replacing trailer bulbs.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btalling (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm hopeful to add the floor before winter season, in the meantime I added another ram and a dedicated Marcum flasher with an open water transducer to accompany the Helix. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny.barile (Sep 18, 2016)

How big is the base of the Minn Kota? I am thinking of getting one but Im not sure if it would fit on the deck. Im only concerned with the width. I have a spot that is about 7 inches wide between a cleat and a socket for a navigation light. Is that enough space?


----------

